# Can I



## inkjunkie (Mar 17, 2015)

attempt to sell raffle tickets? My wifes quilting guild holds an annual quilt show. Part of this show is they auction a quilt that they all worked on, the proceeds go back into the guild. Wondering if I can make mention of it, by creating a thread and perhaps in my signature line...does this forum even have sig lines, I have never noticed?


----------



## daveomak (Mar 18, 2015)

I think only premium members are allowed to advertise....   I am not sure about raffles...  I would think not...   only products for sale are allowed...  but I could be wrong....   rules seem to change around here....


----------

